# Post your favorite works of art here



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

> Sitting at a restaurant table in Munich in the summer of 1932, Hitler designed the prototype for what would become the immensely successful Beetle design for Volkswagen (literally, the "car of the people"). In an era where only the most economic elite possessed cars, Hitler believed that all people should be able to own a car and additionally thought that a smart design could allow for reliability, enjoyment, and vacation travel. The name given to the car in 1938 was Kraft durch Freude (KdF-Wagen, literally "strength through joy car").
> 
> Hitler gave his design to the head of Daimler-Benz, Jakob Werlin, and stressed its importance. "Take it with you and speak with people who understand more about it than I do. But don't forget it. I want to hear from you soon, about the technical details."


that does not mean this is my favourate . i like the idea and creation .......


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

I need help, lol..how do you copy a photo? I keep getting only the URl, can't make the actual image appear[/img]


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Wendy I have a huge picture of that salvador dali one in my room.

I might post something of mine... can't really be arsed scanning it though...

*Ron English - Starry Night Urban Sprawl*


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

dante gabriel rossetti


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

--


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Theodor Kittelsen

http://home.no.net/vatneb/***/musik.kh/kittelsen/fattigmann.jpg


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

If anyone dare post the 'Scream', then....er....I'll scream.

Never heard of Kittelsen, but I like 'em. Especially the second one.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

--


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

G-funk is that cat pic' supposed to be a feline variant on Munch's Scream?
If it is then my hysterics were justified, that's just too funny.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

it was indeed, and also in response to Martin's request to not post the Scream...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

all things belong to me .


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow, monet is rather impressive.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

I went to Claude Monet's house in Giverny. That was cool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

people , you liked my photos? the shoes was photographed influenced by Van Gogh shoes painting (and Heidegger's writings over this painiting), mostly village life was my interest. i hope you like .


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

--


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Not really an art lover but this Edward Hopper painting blows me away.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

JMW Turner, Shade and Darkness - the Evening of the Deluge
1843










Snowstorm










The Morning After The Deluge


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

*Ralph Goings*


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

OMG wendy! that last one...we had a poster of that on the wall when i was little! i totally forgot about that one!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

--


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

we don't have it anymore i don't think


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

--


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Greg Singley










Claude Monet










Catherine Wiley

I, too, am a love of Impressionism...very romantic to all the senses.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

I saw it terri. Not sure, but I think you forgot the 'dot' for the 'jpg' (.jpg).


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Paul Signac










Henri Edmund Cross










Georges Sureat ...one of my all times favorites in pointilism. Saw it in a museum in Chicago or New York, many moons and travels ago. It is HUGE. Studied it forever.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

--


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Alex grey - journey of the wounded healer










Gaia










Despair










Ghost by cam de leon










69 Web by chet zar


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

This topic is now "Sticky"


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

--


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

--


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

--


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

--


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I love angel paintings by NAnoel

I cant figure out how to make them bigger :? , but they are really beautiful (I think at least).


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

Because I love Don Van Vliet's (Captain Beefheart's) music, and I can relate his music to his art.

Also, this mightt not be a 'work of art', but it's extraordinary to look at, and I don't know what on earth it is.Can anybody help?:


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

"Aint War Hell" By aap @ Deviant Art.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Inferno pt. II By HimTim @ Deviant Art.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

"Kingdom Of Ghosts" By Ciril @ Deviant Art.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

"Gone" By Cabre @ Deviant Art


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

This is by some Chinese painter named Fan Qi:


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Illustrator David Mack:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

"Z O M B O I D" By Mythchan @ Deviant Art.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

--


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

"Feel" By orangebutt (Kamil Kascha) @ Deviant Art.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Kate Kollwitz-- a little somber but I like it


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Lavender Mist










Greyed Rainbow

-- Jack the Dripper


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

egon schiele


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm a sucker for the Pre Raphaelites 










I've seen this one in person:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Lucas Cranach the Elder




























knights!


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Arthur Rackham


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Weird, I dreamt last night about the pope (the last one, not the current one). :shock:

My absolute, hands-down, never to be replaced by another, 150% favorite painting ever created by human hand, William Dyce, "Pegwell Bay, a Recollection of October 5, 1858," housed in the Tate Gallery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

_Widely acclaimed in their own time, the Nazarene artists of early nineteenth-century Germany are virtually unknown to the museum-going public in most Western countries today. Even among art historians, only a few have much familiarity with their work... The first question to be addressed in any reconsideration of the Nazarenes is therefore historiographical: How did they fall into almost total oblivion outside their native land? _

Johann Friedrich Overbeck





































Franz Pforr


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Sengai Gibon:










Shih Ko:


----------



## ken (Feb 22, 2006)

Zdzisław Beksiński


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Enigma, perhaps you are looking for some connect the dots art? ...

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

I came up with this by typing "Depersonalization" into google image seach, I seem to be able to relate to them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

This is only one of many, its not my favorite.
Its like trying to pick a favourite song










G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Mr weak:


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

^^ ken

i've always absolutely loved that guy's work


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Auguste rodin 'der denker'


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)




----------

